# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Watson Testosterone Cypionate

## Jack87

Watson Pharmaceuticals - Testosterone Cypionate 200mg/ml

Incase anyone wonders why it looks like the old Steris stuff, it's
because they acquired Steris... Human grade made in the USA  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

Nice pics Buff! Thanks for sharing these pharmacy stuff beauties with us bro!

----------


## Jack87

Happy to share, just wish those were mine... lol 




> Nice pics Buff! Thanks for sharing these pharmacy stuff beauties with us bro!

----------


## Jack87

They also make quite a few other Human Grade anabolics as well...

----------


## Seajackal

> They also make quite a few other Human Grade anabolics as well...


Yeah I think AJfina has posted their test cyp awhile ago.

----------


## strongmann

nice looking product!

strongmann

----------


## ajfina

those pics looks familiar to me  :AaGreen22:

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

I wouldnt mind at all to have a case of those..  :Smilie:

----------


## Seajackal

> those pics looks familiar to me


Haha now you have refreshed my mind AJ!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## ajfina

> Haha now you have refreshed my mind AJ!


 :LOL:  exactly
Im glad we r using them here

----------


## kolaking

Yes , I have 9 bottles of the 10ml 200mg on file @ my local pharmacy as well as 50 200mg vails of deca from watson. I was also suprised to see that they were being manufactured by steris myself!

----------


## batfink0

That's interesting that the BA content isn't even a ful percent.

----------


## pumpd4lif

i would like those for xmass plus
test e human grade as u see in pics above 
along with that yummy var

----------


## Jucinator2

I have some watson 5ml bottles and its enthate , are they real does watson make an enthate test

----------


## therecanonlybe1

yup got that right from the pharmacy itself...and my insurance paid for it...what a country...

----------

